# Funny Sound



## JoeTTS (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all. 

I just recently became a rat owner. We have two named Sonata and Minuet. (Sonny and Minnie). It's been about a week, and I've just noticed that Sonata has been making a strange sound. It sounds like she's exhaling rather forcefully, and a high pitched sound is made when this happens. It's not a painful sounding squeak, but it is an audible noise. It might be sneezing. I'm not sure. I'm taking her to a vet this weekend, because it's the only time I can get her there. Should I be worried?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, sounds like a upper respiratory problem.
Maybe make it sooner then this weekend.


----------



## JoeTTS (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright, will do. I've been hoping that it's the new home sneezes thing that I keep hearing about. She doesn't make the noise when she sleeps. Only when she starts bounding around the cage. I'll do my best to get her there ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree its probally upper respiratory and she'll need antiobiotics. The sooner to the vet the better. They can become ill or more ill extremly quickly.


----------



## wowabjawii (Jan 10, 2010)

take it from one who's know dealing with pneumonia... take her to the vet and get meds asap!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

My boy was making those sounds for about a week or so...I thought it might be the hiccups or something..but today I noticed him sneezing WAY more then usualy and he's a bit more lethargic then he normally is. I definatley started him on an antibiotic to be safe...Better safe then sorry for sure! Rats can go down hill FAST! Good luck at the vets!


----------

